# car sputters in the morning going up hill.



## famzn (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi guys
I am new to this forum. i bought a cruze 1.6ls saloon a couple of months ago. 26000 miles on clock. all servicing has been done as required. but recently car starts to sputter speceially in the morning while pulling up or going uphill. feels like car stopping and loosing power. also does the same when turning wright or left or when wheels are not straight while pulling up. please help...


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

First off welcome to the forum. With a 1.6, I presume you are from the UK or Europe. Since you say this is a problem that happens when turning the wheel or in the morning when it is "wet" outside, it sounds like an electrical problem. A loose connection and turning the wheel is causing a connection to be moved and in the morning, there may be moisture in this connection. Does this happen during the day or going straight? Going up hill may cause strain on the engine causing a movement with said electrical connection. Without seeing the car it is hard to say specifically.


----------



## famzn (Dec 6, 2014)

Many thanks for your prompt reply. Yes I am in UK. do you know which connection this could be for me to check? or is this a spark plug issue. i only changed them all recently. air filter and olin change has been done as well. it only does it when engine is cold. also noticed when i start the car in th morning and leave it iddle fo 3-5 minutes and then when i move no sputter or jerk. do you think this could be fuel filter issue?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Does the UK market use electric or hydraulic steering? Has anyone in the 1.6 crowd gone through a few PCV valves like us 1.4 are?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think all Cruze use electric steering.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> I think all Cruze use electric steering.


Only US models. The 1.6 does have a PS pump and hydraulic rack. 

OP, what did you change spark plugs with? Do you have a stutter once engine is warmed up or at high RPM whatsoever?


----------



## famzn (Dec 6, 2014)

i only get the stutter in the morning when the engine is cold.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

famzn said:


> i only get the stutter in the morning when the engine is cold.


Is it one time only immediately after starting the car and do you have ABS brakes?


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

Sounds like water or oil is fouling the plugs up at a cold start, but burns off.
I've had a head gasket give me the same similar issues, little stutter till the engine warms up, metal expansion sealed the miniscule leak, and moisture in the cylinder burned off.
Your problem could be caused by a number of things though.
Did you do any maintenance on the car sometime right before it started stuttering? If so, that might help narrow the possibilities..


----------

